# Can I make a system 9.2.2 folder bootable in another machine?



## jbaugh (Apr 19, 2003)

I copied a 9.2.2 system folder from my PowerBook DVI to my flat screen iMac.  It contains specific combinations of preferences and extensions that I want for the boot system on the iMac. Unfortunately, this copied system folder won't boot. It boots fine if I copy it to my daughter's PowerBook.  I suspect that it has to do with the ROM files and perhaps other files that are unique to the different machines.  Just what determines whether a system will boot from a given machine?  I would like to modify the system folder so that it can be booted from the iMac.  For probably the same reason, I can use my external firewire drive with this sytem folder to boot my PowerBook.  But the firewire drive won't boot the iMac with that system folder   No problems booting with a system folder copied from the iMac.

So my question is:  How do I modify a copy of the system folder created on my PowerBook with all of its preferences and extensions, so that it will boot the iMac?
Thanks
John


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 19, 2003)

[wrong post]


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 19, 2003)

2 items should be all that's needed, the 'Mac OS ROM' and 'System Resources' files from an OS 9 system folder. If your iMac has an OS 9 install CD and is fairly recent, say less than a year old, then you should be able to simply copy those 2 files from the system folder on that CD to your new System Folder. Re-bless that System folder by temporarily moving the Finder out of the System folder, and then move it back in, set your OS9 as the startup disk, and you should be good to go.   LOL


----------



## jbaugh (Apr 19, 2003)

DeltaMac,
The iMac was purchased in December 2002.  The ROM version of the original OS 9.2.2 install is 9.5.1.  Unfortunately, the OS 9.2.2 install CD that came with it is lost.
My daughter's 12 inch PowerBook has ROM version 9.7.1 in its pre-installed OS 9.2.2 system.
So you think the ROM and System Resources files from the new PB would boot the iMac if I copied them into the system folder?
Thanks
John


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 21, 2003)

try it, worst that can happen is, it won't boot to OS 9


----------

